# Through the Nashville Storm



## ricoderks (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi guys,

I did a short mockup with Nashville Scoring Strings.



Rico


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 11, 2020)

Also music only:


----------



## JeffvR (Nov 11, 2020)

Wow, great piece!


----------



## Scamper (Nov 11, 2020)

Again, it's a very enjoyable track and I love the sound of everything.

CSB+CB in combination really seem to work great. Best of both worlds. Not sure, if you used CB Pro as well. I didn't get much into layering libraries yet, because I'd like to keep it simple, but it very much seems worth it to try it out.

Also, I didn't expect Pandora to fit in that well.


----------



## rlundv (Nov 11, 2020)

This is a great piece of music! And also a wonderful showcase for the libraries included. Nashwille really shines in this one - great work!


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 11, 2020)

Scamper said:


> Again, it's a very enjoyable track and I love the sound of everything.
> 
> CSB+CB in combination really seem to work great. Best of both worlds. Not sure, if you used CB Pro as well. I didn't get much into layering libraries yet, because I'd like to keep it simple, but it very much seems worth it to try it out.
> 
> Also, I didn't expect Pandora to fit in that well.


Thank you man! No Cinebrass Pro in this (or is the solo trombone from pro, cant remember, then yes). I used to layer all the time and stopped doing when i got Hollywood orchestra. I thought having a bundle recorded in a room is the best. Maybe it still is. But like you said, its using best of both right now and csb and cinebrass blend well with some mic tweaks and eq! Pandora is actually so nice for cymbal swells! Low booms is a bass drum -12 semitones with a bunch of verb haha.



beyd770 said:


> This is a great piece of music! And also a wonderful showcase for the libraries included. Nashwille really shines in this one - great work!


Thank you too! Its great to play around with.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Nov 11, 2020)

Sounds wonderful!


----------



## MOMA (Nov 11, 2020)

I really enjoyed this. And I do appreciate a fine video that really guides me through the piece and your arrangement. Well crafted indeed.
Where we taken for a ride backwards? Do you start by the piano?

Best to you

*MOMA*
Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 11, 2020)

MOMA said:


> I really enjoyed this. And I do appreciate a fine video that really guides me through the piece and your arrangement. Well crafted indeed.
> Where we taken for a ride backwards? Do you start by the piano?
> 
> Best to you
> ...


Thank you Moma!

In this case I started with the violas ostinato and violins melody! Just fooling around with nashville strings!

Rico


----------



## Scamper (Nov 11, 2020)

ricoderks said:


> No Cinebrass Pro in this (or is the solo trombone from pro, cant remember, then yes). I used to layer all the time and stopped doing when i got Hollywood orchestra. I thought having a bundle recorded in a room is the best. Maybe it still is. But like you said, its using best of both right now and csb and cinebrass blend well with some mic tweaks and eq! Pandora is actually so nice for cymbal swells! Low booms is a bass drum -12 semitones with a bunch of verb haha.



Ah yes, the solo trombone is only in CB Pro. I don't have it, but the solo instruments are probably a good improvement over Core.
Now, I had to check out Pandora some more. Overall it's a bit specialized for me, but a lot of the features and sounds are really great! The time stretching and downbeat timing for swells and risers should be in every library.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 12, 2020)

Scamper said:


> Ah yes, the solo trombone is only in CB Pro. I don't have it, but the solo instruments are probably a good improvement over Core.
> Now, I had to check out Pandora some more. Overall it's a bit specialized for me, but a lot of the features and sounds are really great! The time stretching and downbeat timing for swells and risers should be in every library.


Then its probably pro! The solo trumpet and trombones are super nice to use with csb too. Or the other way around haha. Yes pandora is a bit specialized but the synced bass drum, timpani or cymbal crescendos are so helpful! I always did this with true strike but took too long to tweak. Especially when you change your tempo afterwards. Then you wont need to change a thing!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Nov 12, 2020)

It's very interesting, but if you leave only Nashville Scoring Strings, the quality will suffer greatly without layering such amazing string libraries as CSSS and Con Moto? Also in relation to Brass, do CSB or CineBrass will not be able to handle yourself okay? 
I understand that the author strives for the perfect, best performance by correctly combining the necessary libraries, but it would be interesting to compare before and after layering libraries.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 12, 2020)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> It's very interesting, but if you leave only Nashville Scoring Strings, the quality will suffer greatly without layering such amazing string libraries as CSSS and Con Moto? Also in relation to Brass, do CSB or CineBrass will not be able to handle yourself okay?
> I understand that the author strives for the perfect, best performance by correctly combining the necessary libraries, but it would be interesting to compare before and after layering libraries.


I understand what you are saying but the truth is: no library is perfect! There is not 1 library capable of doing everything. Thats one of the main reasons I layer stuff. In the case of nashville its perfectly capable of doing everything without layering. I did it for the detail in this case. To give the melody or countermelody more detail with a solo instrument like first chair stuff. And con moto because i did some triad stuff with violins. And i prefer doing it with 3 patches instead of 1. In the case of csb/cb too. I route csb to a pretty big room. But i didnt do that with cinebrass. Working this way i kinda cheat as if the group/close mics were increased for certain passages. But thats my preferred way of working. Ill upload a nashville only later too


----------



## kenose (Nov 12, 2020)

Really nice piece-- would love to hear the Nashville only mix whenever you get around to it! It really has such a great tone.


----------



## ricoderks (Nov 12, 2020)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> It's very interesting, but if you leave only Nashville Scoring Strings, the quality will suffer greatly without layering such amazing string libraries as CSSS and Con Moto? Also in relation to Brass, do CSB or CineBrass will not be able to handle yourself okay?
> I understand that the author strives for the perfect, best performance by correctly combining the necessary libraries, but it would be interesting to compare before and after layering libraries.





kenose said:


> Really nice piece-- would love to hear the Nashville only mix whenever you get around to it! It really has such a great tone.



Here is the Nashville only bounce. Keep in mind this is from the scoring session, not the mix session. Volume, panning and eq is not exactly the same as final mix!

Rico


----------



## RMH (Dec 3, 2020)

ricoderks said:


> Nashville Scoring Strings로 짧은 모형을 만들었습니다.


It's so nice to write a demo with such a great song. It's a case where I'm always worried about composing, so should I write a score first or write a song directly at Daw?

There are not many organic parts for each instrument, but sometimes it is difficult to plan and build unless it is a sheet music.

How do you solve it?


----------



## NoamL (Dec 3, 2020)

Great writing @ricoderks . The repeated notes in the violin legato melody (measures 9-10 and 13-14) seem really clear and consistent. What articulation of NSS are you using here? (looks like short sustain notes with the sus pedal down or something?) And do you prefer Nashville for that task compared to other libraries with rebows like CSS? Rebowing melodies with repeated notes is always something I have to spend a lot of time on in mockups...


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 3, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Great writing @ricoderks . The repeated notes in the violin legato melody (measures 9-10 and 13-14) seem really clear and consistent. What articulation of NSS are you using here? (looks like short sustain notes with the sus pedal down or something?) And do you prefer Nashville for that task compared to other libraries with rebows like CSS? Rebowing melodies with repeated notes is always something I have to spend a lot of time on in mockups...


Hi Noam! Yes i do the sustain pedal for long notes a lot. Sorry, thats indeed unclear in the pianoroll. The legato and rebowing feels more 'confident' in Nash compared to Css. Thats why nash really is great for strong faster passages or slightly more adventurous writing i think. For example the star wars main theme, string part. Still use both in my main template depending an what a phrase or cue needs.


----------



## ricoderks (Dec 3, 2020)

RMH said:


> It's so nice to write a demo with such a great song. It's a case where I'm always worried about composing, so should I write a score first or write a song directly at Daw?
> 
> There are not many organic parts for each instrument, but sometimes it is difficult to plan and build unless it is a sheet music.
> 
> How do you solve it?


I cant really read sheet music (anymore). So my preferred way is doing it in a daw. Play everything yourself to make it feel more alive. Sometimes i sketch out the part with a simple pianopart. I delete it once I orchestrated it.


----------



## RMH (Dec 4, 2020)

ricoderks said:


> Play everything yourself to make it feel more alive


Right. Thank you. 
Finding the right way for me. I think that's important.


----------



## jadedsean (Sep 16, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I did a short mockup with Nashville Scoring Strings.
> 
> ...



Amazing work dude, just wondering do you notice any delay discrepancies. Working on a piece myself and cant get the Legato in time. Any help is much apprciated.


----------



## ricoderks (Sep 16, 2021)

jadedsean said:


> Amazing work dude, just wondering do you notice any delay discrepancies. Working on a piece myself and cant get the Legato in time. Any help is much apprciated.


Thanks man! Besides the legato offset like css or con moto, not really! I think the offset is like 120 ms or something like that. I think its either in the video or manual.


----------



## jadedsean (Sep 17, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Thanks man! Besides the legato offset like css or con moto, not really! I think the offset is like 120 ms or something like that. I think its either in the video or manual.


Great man thanks for the reply.


----------



## Nando Florestan (Oct 21, 2021)

In Nashville Scoring Strings, the delay is 140 ms for most patches, but for tremolo and marcato it's 80 ms.


----------

